# Rock shox Brain 2021-2022



## Alexandros Athanasiadis (12 mo ago)

Hi, did you like the new brain on the rear shock from specialized 2021-2022. 
When it’s on firm setting is like a hardtail?
Any problem so far?


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Alexandros Athanasiadis said:


> Hi, did you like the new brain on the rear shock from specialized 2021-2022.
> When it’s on firm setting is like a hardtail?
> Any problem so far?


check out the specialized forum there is a topic on it


----------

